# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  دائرة البروسيسور

## دموع الغصون

*:دائرة بور البروسيسور
وظيفة هذة الدائرة هو تصنيع الفولتيات والتيارات اللازمة للبروسيسور والتحكم فى هذة الفولتيات




:وظيفة الموسفيت
هو تكبير التيار وامداد البروسيسور بامبير عالى وكذلك فولتيات التغذية

:وظيفة الملفات
حماية البروسيسور من الارتفاع المفاجئ فى التيار عن طريق امتصاص الصدمات الكهربية وخاصة عند بدء التشغيل او الارتفاع المفاجئ

:وظيفة المكثفات
 لدائرة البروسيسور بتخزين جهود تصل Start Up هو عمل 
12 فولت

:VRM
الموسفيت لتفتح وتغلق على حسب  Gate وظيفتة التحكم فى   
احتياجاتالامبير وعلى حسب الاحتياج لكتبير التيار وذلك طبقا لاحتياجات البروسيسور من الطاقة اما الجهد فهو ثابت على ال 
 لا يتغيرDrin

:Mosfet Arrayشرح ال 
 على جميع موسفيتات دائرة البروسيسور تكون Gates كل ال 
حتى يتم التحكم فيها بالغلق والفتحVRM موصلة بال 
Upper Mosfetكل الموسفيتات العليا -
 عليها 12 فولتDrin يكون جهد ال 
:Lower Mosfet
يكون الجهد عليها على حسب نوع المازربورد
ملحوظة
تختلف شكل الدائرة فى عدد القنوات وعدد الموسفيتات على حسب تصميم المازربورد

اعطال البور فى دائرة البروسيسور
Short Circuit-1
No Volts-2

 Short Circuitالعناصر التى من الممكن ان تكون سبب  
Mosfet-1
Capacitor-2
VRM-3
Processor Pins-4
يلاحظ ان كل العناصر السابقة يدخلها جهود مختلفة او جهدموجب مع ارضى بعكس عنصر مثل الملف والمستحيل ان يكون لانة يوصل فى الدائرة توالىShort Circuitسبب فى 

Upperيلاحظ ايضا فى حالة تغيير موسفيت تالف 
 بنفس البديلUpperببديل يجب تغيير كل موسفيتات ال 
حتى يتحقق الاستقرار فى الدائرة
:No Volts
Zero Volt on Drin of Upper Mosfet-1
Zero Volt on Drin of Lower Mosfet-2
:ملحوظة
هناك عطل شائع وهو حدوث ريستارت متكرر وسخونة كبيرة فى البروسيسور ولهذا العطل عدة اسباب
المروحة لا تبرد البروسيسور بشكل جيد-
تلف فى المكثفات-
عيب فى الموسفيتات نفسها-
عيب فى الباور سبلاي*

----------

